# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Михаил Лермонтов

## kalinka_vinnie

Sorry, I couldn't resist. This is a poem written by Михаил Лермонтов (a famous poet). It is just too beautiful to not post. Sorry. THis poem has been sung by many famous russian artists, I like Vladimir Devyatov's the best. I translated it, please check if I did any foul mistakes... Thnx!   ::   
Выхожу один я на дорогу,
Сквозь туман кремнистый путь блестит,
Ночь тиха. Пустыня внемлет Богу,
И звезда с звездою говорит. 
I go on the road alone,
Through the fog the cobble-stoned road shines,
The night is quiet. The wilderness harks to God,
And the stars are talking to each other  
В небесах торжественно и чудно,
Спит земля в сиянье голубом...
Что же мне так больно и так трудно,
Жду ль чего? Жалею ли о чём? 
In the heavens triumphently and magically,
Sleeps the earth in a halo of blue...
Why do I hurt so, why is it so hard,
Am I waiting for something? Am I wishing for something? 
Уж не жду от жизни ничего я,
И не жаль мне прошлого ничуть,
Я ищу свободы и покоя!
Я б хотел забыться и заснуть! 
I already expect nothing from life,
And I am not at all sorry for the past,
I am looking for freedom and peacefulness!
I'd want to forget myself and fall asleep! 
Но не тем холодным сном могилы,
Я б желал навеки так заснуть,
Чтоб в груди дремали жизни силы,
Чтоб, дыша, вздымалась тихо грудь. 
But the graves aren't made of those cold dreams, [did I translate correct?]
I'd wish to fall asleep for centuries like that,
so that the life forces would dream in my chest,
So that my chest would silently heave, breathing. 
Чтоб всю ночь, весь день мой слух лелея,
Про любовь мне сладкий голос пел,
Надо мной чтоб, вечно зеленея,
Тёмный дуб склонялся и шумел. 
So that the whole night, the whole day my ear was entertained
By a sweet voice singing to me about love,
Over me so that, evergreen,
the dark oak would bend and rustle.   ::

----------


## mishau_

Translated by *Irina Zheleznova* 
Lone's the mist-cloaked road before me lying;
On and on it winds and draws me far.
Night is still, all earthly sounds are dying;
Nature lists to God; star speaks to star. 
Clothed in dark is earth and wrapt in slumber,
And the skies are full of majesty.
Why, then, does reflection, drear and sombre,
Plague my heart and slay felicity? 
I await no boons of fate, regretting
Not the past, for that is buried deep.
Ah, to find true freedom, true forgetting
In the calm of everlasting sleep! 
Yet I dread the cold and clammy fingers
And the leaden, icy sleep of death.
Would that life within me, dormant, lingered
And I felt its warm and balmy breath; 
Would that love's own voice, my ear caressing,  
Night and day sang dulcet song to me,
And an ancient oak, my slumber blessing,
Swayed above my head eternally.

----------


## BabaYaga

Oh Kalinka - I love that one!   ::   
Have you heard the Hvorostovsky version (there's even two)? Brings tears to the eyes every time.... 
Can't comment on the translation, I'm not big enough   ::   
BY

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Translated by *Irina Zheleznova* 
> Lone's the mist-cloaked road before me lying;
> On and on it winds and draws me far.
> Night is still, all earthly sounds are dying;
> Nature lists to God; star speaks to star. 
> Clothed in dark is earth and wrapt in slumber,
> And the skies are full of majesty.
> Why, then, does reflection, drear and sombre,
> Plague my heart and slay felicity? 
> ...

 That is an excellent _remake_ of it in English! But not a _translation_ I can compare too  ::  
Babayaga, I haven't heard of Хворостовкий before... I'll seek him out!

----------


## pisces

... 
В небесах торжественно и чудно,
Спит земля в сиянье голубом...
Что же мне так больно и так трудно,
Жду ль чего? Жалею ли о чём? 
In the heavens triumphently and magically,
Sleeps the earth in a halo of blue...
Why do I hurt so, why is it so hard,
Am I waiting for something? *Do I regret for something?* 
... 
Но не тем холодным сном могилы,
Я б желал навеки так заснуть,
Чтоб в груди дремали жизни силы,
Чтоб, дыша, вздымалась тихо грудь.  *But not with that cold sleep of a grave*
I'd wish to fall asleep for centuries like that,
so that the life forces would dream in my chest,
So that my chest would silently heave, breathing. 
...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

thanks! I always mix up жалеть and желать   ::   ::

----------


## chaika

Kalinka_vinnie, 
I hope you will apologize to mishau_ for dissing his wonderful contribution. You should be experienced enough to know that you absolutely cannot "translate" poetry or song, it always has to be a "rendering."  
>In the heavens triumphently and magically, 
This doesn't make sense, we can't say this in English, so I would have to call it a foul mistake. (should mishau_ yell at you for this?) You have forgotten that neuter short-form adjectives are not always "translated" into adverbs. You can't translate this and at the same time keep the grammatical attributes. It is something like "In the heavens there is triumph and wonder." I have to change the two words to nouns, and Zheleznova combines the two nouns into one, "majesty,"  which personally I think is a good word for Solemnity+Wonder, plus it keeps the meter.  
You would not translate холодно in this context as "coldly" I am sure, but "it is cold."  
But I have to add here that this is a wonderful poem of Lermontov's, one that I learned many, many years ago, in the 60s. I even have a пластинка with this song on it. I'd guess that nobody else here has пластинки but instead tape, CD or DVD.

----------


## chaika

mischau_ - огромное спасибо за то, что вы предложили нам (мне) английский «перевод» известных стихов Лермонтова. 
У меня сохранилась (то-есть до сих пор не выбросил) книга сочинений Лермонтова. Величайший писатель!  
Когда я впервые занимался русским языком, это было в high school, мы читали некоторые его рассказы, не точно помню названий (книга у меня не при себя), но первый рассказ начался (помню до сих пор!) "Тамань - маленкий городок на берегу моря." (вариант написан упрощенным русским). 
Очень вам благодарен. 
Давид

----------


## mishau_

> I'd guess that nobody else here has пластинки but instead tape, CD or DVD.

 I have a lot. Still.

----------


## Friendy

> I'd guess that nobody else here has пластинки but instead tape, CD or DVD.
> 			
> 		  I have a lot. Still.

 Me too, my recordplayer is broken though.  And I assume that there are more of us  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Kalinka_vinnie, 
> I hope you will apologize to mishau_ for dissing his wonderful contribution.

 Right. Will do that right now. Sorry, *mishau,* if you felt your contribution was being dissed by me, I really didn't mean it that way (that is why I said it was excellent). I was just saying, and chaika also misunderstood, that I wanted to check my literal translation of the poem, regardless of the resultant poeticness of the translation. I am deeply sorry, and it was an excellent rendering!    

> You should be experienced enough to know that you absolutely cannot "translate" poetry or song, it always has to be a "rendering."

 Believe me, I know. It is just that the "rendering" had used words that weren't in the original poem, and I really wanted to know if I got the concepts right. "Cold and clammy fingers" is fine and all, but the sentence I wanted to understand was "тем холодным сном могилы"  ::     

> >In the heavens triumphently and magically, 
> This doesn't make sense, we can't say this in English, so I would have to call it a foul mistake. (should mishau_ yell at you for this?) You have forgotten that neuter short-form adjectives are not always "translated" into adverbs. You can't translate this and at the same time keep the grammatical attributes. It is something like "In the heavens there is triumph and wonder." I have to change the two words to nouns, and Zheleznova combines the two nouns into one, "majesty,"  which personally I think is a good word for Solemnity+Wonder, plus it keeps the meter.

 Acutally, I am glad you brought that up, because that was a question I had. My translation was: 
В небесах торжественно и чудно, 
Спит земля в сиянье голубом... 
In the heavens triumphently and magically, 
Sleeps the earth in a halo of blue. 
where the adverbs were pertaining to "Sleeps" and not to "the heavens", cause that would made little sense. Now in the russian poem Lermentov split it into two lines like I did. Or am I thinking of it wrong? isn't торжественно и чудно connected to спит? 
THANKS!   ::

----------


## Lampada

...Сквозь туман кремнистый путь блестит, ...   http://feb-web.ru/feb/lermont/music/com ... gul-01.mp3
Поёт Юрий Гуляев 
Загружается долго, так что наберитесь терпения.   ::

----------


## translationsnmru

> В небесах торжественно и чудно, 
> Спит земля в сиянье голубом... 
> In the heavens triumphently and magically, 
> Sleeps the earth in a halo of blue. 
> where the adverbs were pertaining to "Sleeps" and not to "the heavens", cause that would made little sense. Now in the russian poem Lermentov split it into two lines like I did. Or am I thinking of it wrong? isn't торжественно и чудно connected to спит?

 The way I always understood is as follows: 
"The sky is ( or looks/feels) solemn and wonderful;
The earth is sleeping in the blue light"

----------


## Lampada

А не лучше _сияние_ - radiance?

----------


## mishau_

> mischau_ - огромное спасибо за то, что вы предложили нам (мне) английский «перевод» известных стихов Лермонтова.

  

> Right. Will do that right now. Sorry, mishau, if you felt your contribution was being dissed by me, I really didn't mean it that way (that is why I said it was excellent).

 Ух ты, я и не ожидал, что Лермонтов так дорог для вас. Это радует. Очень радует. Особенно потому что это не Северный Блинск. 
Kalinka_vinnie, при точном переводе с одного языка на другой, теряется вся значимость произведения, ибо что является важным и поэтичным в одном языке, есть обыденно и прозаично в другом. И наоборот. 
Вот стихотворение-перевод Веры Тарзаевой.  
Когда в тиши, в раздумья погружен,
Я к прошлому взываю, безутешен,
Грущу о том, чего я был лишен,
Горюю вновь о времени истекшем,
Бесслезный, слезы лью я о друзьях,
Настигнутых безвременьем могилы,
О муках страсти, обращенной в прах,
О тех мечтах, что время схоронило.
И скорбь за скорбью по моим пятам
Опять идут дорогою земною,
И я опять плачу по всем счетам,
Сполна уже оплаченным судьбою.
       Но только образ милый воскрешен –
       Печаль проходит, возмещен урон. 
Мой примерный перевод на английский. 
When in silence I'm immersed in my thoughts,
being inconsolable I appeal to the past
I get sad about the things I never had.
And once again I grieve for the time gone
Although I'm strong-willed, I shed a tear about my friends
Who were caught by eternity of a grave
About sorrows of passion that turned into dust
About the dreams that the time buried
And grief by grief right after me
Go again that earthly way 
And once again I pay for all my bills
Which have been fully paid already by my fate
   But scarcely the lovely character is recalled
   the grief is gone, losses are compensated   
А теперь сравним перевод на английский с оригналом Шекспира: 
When to the sessions of sweet silent thought,
I summon up remembrance of things past,
I sigh the lack of many a thing I sought,
And with old woes new wail my dear time's waste:
Then can I drown an eye (unused to flow)
For precious friends hid in death's dateless night,
And weep afresh love's long since cancelled woe,
And moan th' expense of many a vanished sight.
Then can I grieve at grievances foregone,
And heavily from woe to woe tell o'er
The sad account of fore-bemoaned moan,
Which I new pay as if not paid before.
But if the while I think on thee (dear friend)
All losses are restored, and sorrows end. 
На десерт посмотрите перевод С.Маршака 
Когда на суд безмолвных, тайных дум
Я вызываю голоса былого, -
Утраты все приходят мне на ум,
И старой болью я болею снова.
Из глаз, не знавших слез, я слезы лью
О тех, кого во тьме таит могила,
Ищу любовь погибшую мою
И все, что в жизни мне казалось мило.
Веду я счет потерянному мной
И ужасаюсь вновь потере каждой,
И вновь плачу я дорогой ценой
За то, за что платил уже однажды
  Но прошлое я нахожу в тебе
  И все готов простить своей судьбе. 
А теперь сравните его с переводом Веры Тарзаевой, который я привел в самом начале.  
В довершение хочу представить стихотворение Лермонтова "Два великана", которое я люблю с детства. Здесь противопоставляются Наполеон и Кутузов (старая Россия и новая Франция) в образе двух великанов, как в форме типичного эпоса, так присущего русскому фольклору.  
       В шапке золота литого
       Старый русский великан
       Поджидал к себе другого
       Из далеких чуждых стран. 
       За горами, за долами
       Уж гремел об нем рассказ,
       И померятся главами
       Захотелось им хоть раз. 
       И пришел с грозой военной
       Трехнедельный удалец, -
       И рукою дерзновенной
       Хвать за вражеский венец. 
       Но улыбкой роковою
       Русский витязь отвечал:
       Посмотрел - тряхнул главою...
       Ахнул дерзкий - и упал! 
       Но упал он в дальнем море
       На неведомый гранит,
       Там, где буря на просторе
       Над пучиною шумит.  http://www.artint.ru/cfrl/texts/poetry/ ... l1/361.htm  
P.S. Переводы сонетов Шекспира на русский см.  http://poetclub.chat.ru/sonet30.html http://www.sonnets.ru/sonnets_rus.html?id=30

----------


## BabaYaga

Kalinka - here you go: http://www.geocities.com/yeletsky_new/8.ram 
(I hope this works, first time I'm posting a link.....   ::  ) 
There's another, better version (it's gentler) but I couldn't find it on the net, sowwy...  
Enjoy   ::   
BY

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Cool! Very nice. However, I prefer Vladimir Devyatov  ::  Every one to his own, I guess  ::  Listen to his version:  http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Vladim ... dorogu.wma

----------


## BabaYaga

Ooooooh, yes, that's beautiful (too   ::  )!!
The sweetness of some of these Russian tenors....... 
In my younger days, I used to be a baritone-only gal - tenors made me cringe. No offence to any Italian tenors there may be on this board   ::  , it's just the singing technique I dislike - I want to hear masculinity in a male voice, no matter how high it goes. Imagine my joy when I found out about the Russian tenors - and their totally different (and gorgeous!) singing technique.   ::   
Oops. Gone off topic here.  ::   
OK, back to Лерментов   ::   
Thanks for the link!

----------


## Lampada

::    "...В 1995 году международное признание его таланта было отмечено званием "Почетный магистр искусств Международной академии наук Сан-Марино", и он единственный представитель русской народной певческой школы, удостоенный этого звания. ..."  Девятов 
Да, Владимир Девятов мне понравился, но Гуляева я люблю.   ::

----------


## kwatts59

> Cool! Very nice. However, I prefer Vladimir Devyatov  Every one to his own, I guess  Listen to his version:  http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Vladim ... dorogu.wma

 Amazing voice.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> In my younger days, I used to be a baritone-only gal - tenors made me cringe. No offence to any Italian tenors there may be on this board   , it's just the singing technique I dislike - I want to hear masculinity in a male voice, no matter how high it goes. Imagine my joy when I found out about the Russian tenors - and their totally different (and gorgeous!) singing technique.

  Actually... I am a tenor   ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Actually... I am a tenor

 *LOL* 
-  but are you Italian?!   ::   
Actually, the link you posted to Mr. Девятов's lovely sounds betray your taste - and that taste seems pretty good, so you get the benefit of the doubt   ::   
Furthermore, as singing goes, I myself have the talent of an elderly crow with a laryngitis problem, so don't mind me.......   ::   ::   ::     
PS: do you sing in the shower in the morning? If so, feel free to come and visit!   ::

----------


## N

I think our best  tenor was Lemeshev. http://muzyk.ru/narod.html 
Лемешев Сергей "Выхожу один я на дорогу" http://muzyk.ru/narod/lemeshev-vychozu_ ... dorogu.mp3

----------


## BabaYaga

> I think our best  tenor was Lemeshev. http://muzyk.ru/narod.html 
> Лемешев Сергей "Выхожу один я на дорогу" http://muzyk.ru/narod/lemeshev-vychozu_ ... dorogu.mp3

 Lemeshev is absolutely wonderful   ::  
- still, for the lyrical work, noone ever sounded as sweet as Георгий Виноградов, IMHO.....
I couldn't find him singing Выхожу один я на дорогу, though   ::   
But for those who want to hear him: http://retro.samnet.ru/phono/songs/vinogr.htm  
OK, I'm going to shut up now    ::    - if I get started on singers, I'll just end up by making the server explode...   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie   Actually... I am a tenor     *LOL* 
> -  but are you Italian?!

 Thank God not  ::    

> Furthermore, as singing goes, I myself have the talent of an elderly crow with a laryngitis problem, so don't mind me.......

   ::  I am no better, I just started lessons 2 months ago...   ::      

> PS: do you sing in the shower in the morning? If so, feel free to come and visit!

 Actually my teacher told me that one shouldn't sing for 3 hours after waking up, your voice takes that long to "wake up"! So no, no shower-singing in the house!   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I think our best  tenor was Lemeshev. http://muzyk.ru/narod.html 
> Лемешев Сергей "Выхожу один я на дорогу" http://muzyk.ru/narod/lemeshev-vychozu_ ... dorogu.mp3

 was? He's dead? He is really good, I like it!

----------


## N

> was? He's dead? He is really good, I like it!

 К сожалению. 
Очень рекомендую посмотреть фильм "Музыкальная история"( 1940г. черно-белый.)  http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2168517/ 
Еще эта песня мне очень нравится. Он ее в фильме поет. Фильм - просто классный.  http://muzyk.ru/narod/lemeshev-eh_ty_dushechka.mp3

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I know you guys are probably sick of Lermentov's Выхожу Я, but I really enjoy this version. It is by a Russian choir.  http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Kadaam ... dorogu.wma

----------


## BabaYaga

*Lampada*: thanks very much for that link - it was one I'd never heard before..... ahhhhh, how beautiful!   ::     

> I am no better, I just started lessons 2 months ago...

 Lucky you - enjoy it!   ::      

> I know you guys are probably sick of Lermentov's Выхожу Я, but I really enjoy this version. It is by a Russian choir. http://www.docteurevil.com/files/Kadaam ... dorogu.wma

 I never get sick of good music   ::  
Nice version - you'd probably like Trio Relikt if you like that style...   ::     
Alright, to get back to the original topic.....   ::  
Kalinka, I found this translation, not totally literal, but much, much closer to the original than the other one (_by which - disclaimer!!! - I'm not dissing anyone or anything!!  _ ), as it is gentler, and less pompous :  
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
Alone I set out on the road;
The flinty path is sparkling in the mist;
The night is still. The desert harks to God,
And star with star converses. 
The vault is overwhelmed with solemn wonder 
The earth in cobalt aura sleeps. . .
Why do I feel so pained and troubled? 
What do I harbor: hope, regrets?  
I see no hope in years to come,
Have no regrets for things gone by. 
All that I seek is peace and freedom!
To lose myself and sleep! 
But not the frozen slumber of the grave...
I'd like eternal sleep to leave
My life force dozing in my breast
Gently with my breath to rise and fall; 
By night and day, my hearing would be soothed
By voices sweet, singing to me of love.
And over me, forever green,
A dark oak tree would bend and rustle.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 
A couple of the corners need a bit of sanding (I really liked your "halo" in this context), but generally speaking, I think this is a nice little translation.  
Hope this helps in _your_ translation venture....   ::     
BY

----------


## N

> Юрий Гуляев... Ах!  Умер молодым, мало его записей в Инете.  Я была на его концерте в киевской филармонии.

 Знаю где лежат бодее 60 песен и романсов в исполнении Гуляева. Это такой секретный почтовый ящик. PM мне если интересно - вышлю пароль к нему.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Alright, to get back to the original topic.....   
> Kalinka, I found this translation, not totally literal, but much, much closer to the original than the other one (_by which - disclaimer!!! - I'm not dissing anyone or anything!!  _ ), as it is gentler, and less pompous :  
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
> Alone I set out on the road;
> The flinty path is sparkling in the mist;
> The night is still. The desert harks to God,
> And star with star converses. 
> The vault is overwhelmed with solemn wonder 
> The earth in cobalt aura sleeps. . .
> ...

 *Yes!* Now forum, do you see? See how possible it is to have a translation of a poem that is very close to the original literal meaning?   ::  I am not dissing mishau (a thousand apologies), I am just trying to translate the literal meaning of the poem (a thousand apologies)   ::   
There are a couple of things I would of changed in this translation though. Пустыня should be wilderness, not desert, in this context
в небесах = the vault?... maybe "In the skies there is solemn wonder" 
Thanks BY!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Юрий Гуляев... Ах!  Умер молодым, мало его записей в Инете.  Я была на его концерте в киевской филармонии.

 ты не знаешь почему он  так рано умер? Я искал, искал в Инете, но не могу я найти причину...

----------


## net surfer

Вот что нашёл:  _ А умер Юрий Гуляев, как настоящий актер, в одночасье, на ступеньках Большого театра. Он быстро взбегал вверх, но сердце..._  http://today.viaduk.net/0034/1011/1011p1.htm

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  
> Юрий Гуляев... Ах!  Умер молодым, мало его записей в Инете.  Я была на его концерте в киевской филармонии.   ты не знаешь почему он  так рано умер? Я искал, искал в Инете, но не могу я найти причину...

 Прогулялась по Инету и точной причины смерти не нашла.  Умер скоропостижно, наверное, инфаркт.
Нашла упоминание о плохом сердце, астме.  Мне помнится, что он много пил. 
Вот интересное интервью. 
"Юрий Гуляев считал себя не оперным а эстрадным певцом  
Сегодня имя Юрия Гуляева незаслуженно забыто. А ведь были времена, когда совсем немногие исполнители СССР могли потягаться с ним в популярности. 9 сентября замечательному оперному и эстрадному певцу исполнилось бы 75 лет.
Накануне этой даты корреспондент "КП" встретился с Лидией Качаловой. В 1958-59 годах ей довелось работать вместе с Гуляевым в Донецком театре оперы и балета. Ей есть, что вспомнить об одном из самых удивительных голосов нашей страны.  
Пением можно нагнать страх 
- Лидия Георгиевна, вы помните, как познакомились с Юрием Гуляевым? 
- Это было в 1958 году. Мы с мужем Виктором Качаловым, тоже артистом театра, приехали по распределению в Донецкий театр оперы и балета. Правда, тогда он еще назывался Сталинским государственный русский театр оперы и балета. Знакомство с Юрой произошло на первой репетиции "Травиаты".  Нас представил режиссер. Я долго не могла поверить, что буду дебютировать в спектакле, где задействован такой известный певец, как Гуляев. В те годы он был нечеловечески популярен!  
- Как прошел первый спектакль? 
- Если верить одной из рецензий - крайне плохо. Ее автору показалось, что мы с Юрой не смогли отразить дух французской аристократии XIX века. В каком-то смысле это правда. Дело в том, что Гуляев был очень высокий и худой.  Поэтому фраки на его фигуре смотрелись нелепо. В камзолах он был хорош, а фрак или смокинг ему действительно не шли. Наверное, из-за этого прочувствовать до конца образ у него не получилось.  
- Гуляев расстроился из-за рецензии? 
- Я расстроилась. Хотя, другие театральные критики о нашем выступлении отзывались неплохо и даже хвалили. Но запомнилось именно это.  
- Получается, у Юрия Александровича были проблемы с костюмами? 
- Проблема касалась только фрака. В остальном все было отлично. Тем более, в то время костюмеры работали с каждым артистом индивидуально. Они не просто создавали наряд характерный эпохе и персонажу, но и смотрели, чтобы он органично смотрелся на фигуре исполнителя. Например, у Гуляева были длинные худые ноги. Когда он играл Фигаро в "Севильском цирюльнике", ему вместо туфлей-лодочек выдавали сапоги. Тогда на сцене он выглядел гармонично: его худые щиколотки не бросались в глаза.  
- В других спектаклях вы с Гуляевым пели? 
- Да. Мы вместе играли в "Фаусте". Он был Валентино, а я - Маргарита.
Кстати, именно в "Фаусте" он максимально раскрылся. Это была вершина его актерского мастерства. Помню сцену от которой мне стало просто жутко.
Действие происходило на площади. Он, умирая, падает. И вот уже как бы совсем умер, но вдруг резко ко мне поворачивается, протягивает руку и угрожающе поет: "Но ты идешь дурной дорогой, свой верный путь забыла ты".  Мне стало так жутко - мурашки по коже побежали. 
Импровизация, срывающая спектакль 
- Как правило, высоким и статным актерам доверяют играть королей, вельмож и прочих маститых персонажей. А Юрию Александровичу дали роль изворотливого слуги.  
- Я не думаю, что ему было сложно войти в образ. Юра был очень артистичным, обладал невероятно подвижной и богатой мимикой. Его талант проявлялся в каждой сыгранной им роли. Гуляев страшно любил шутить, поэтому Фигаро был ему в некотором роде близок. Иногда шалости случались прямо на сцене и во время спектакля. От этого коллегам было ой, как непросто.  Ведь, многие образы не предполагают улыбок, а уж тем более смеха. В конце-то концов, так
можно было сорвать выступление. А кара в советское время было очень строгой.  
- В чем заключались шалости?  
- Юра импровизировал, причем, всегда в духе своего героя. Непосвященному человеку, заметить это было сложно. Например, помню, Гуляев играл Фигаро и вдруг забыл слова. Темп исполнения очень быстрый, вспоминать особенно некогда. Он возьми и вверни свой текст. А были случаи, когда он вставлял и матерные выражения. Местами это было очень в тему. Тем более, что тогда оперные партии мы исполняли на русском языке, а не как сегодня - на итальянском.  
Баян для лебедей 
- В жизни он был таким же весельчаком, как на сцене? 
- Он был всегда добрым, веселым и отзывчивым человеком. Его все любили.  Знаете, бывают такие люди - душа компании и центр внимания. Юра сыпал забавными историями. Между прочим, он специально собирал различные курьезные, но правдивые байки из жизни театра и актеров. Да и сам нередко сам попадал в подобные передряги.  
- Вспомните что-то для примера? 
- Как-то он поет "Господа, сжальтесь надо мною!" Заметьте, идет спектакль, и в этот миг с него спадают панталоны. Или вот еще случай. Он произошел без участия Юры, просто он его пересказывал. Актер опаздывает с выходом на сцену. А по сюжету он должен сжимать в объятиях девушка.  Причем, героиня поет: "Отпустите, не держите...". Забавно получилось, что актриса темпераментно рвется из объятий, но в этот момент находится на сцене одна.  Гуляев очень любил смаковать такие истории. Случалось, что-то и сам присочинял. В общем, с ним никогда не было не скучно.  
- А во время таких посиделок Юрий Александрович пел? 
- Было и такое. Если он запел "Из-за острова на стрежень", это значит, что Гуляев вошел в раж. При этом, как правило, он аккомпанировал себе на баяне.  Когда-то мы вместе выступали на так называемом шефском концерте.  
- На подшефном заводе, что ли? 
- Нет, артисты обычно летом выступали на круизных пароходах. И вместе с нами всегда ездила балетная пара. Им нужно было станцевать фрагмент из "Лебединого озера".  А ноты оставили дома! Тамошние музыканты им ничем помочь не могли.  Тогда Юра взял баян и по памяти исполнил необходимый фрагмент.  
Поклонницы и "шара" 
- Вас послушать, так он жил только в театре и в компании друзей. А личная жизнь у него была?  
- Когда мы познакомились, Юра был еще не женат. С Ларой, своей женой, он познакомился несколько позже. Мы были на гастролях в Краснодаре, где они и встретились. Она пришла на спектакль, увидела Гуляева на сцене, и он ей понравился. Лара стала его поклонницей. Спустя время она приезжала к нему в Донецк. Потом он ездил к ней, знакомится с ее родителями. Так и встречались, пока не поженились. У них родился сын Юра. Насколько я помню,
ребенок был чем-то серьезно болен. И Лара постоянно находилась с ним.   Сейчас они живут в Москве.  
- Это редкость, чтобы артист взял себе жену из поклонниц. Обычно их
стараются избегать.  
- Юра был не такой. У него было много поклонниц, Гуляев был всегда окружен вниманием женщин. Он их любил, а они его. Девушки часто его приглашали в рестораны. А Юра редко отказывался от таких заманчивых предложений. Ну, что кривить душой, любил он поесть "на шару".  Почему-то Юра был наиболее расположен к рижским поклонницам.  Однажды он рассказывал, что летел в Латвию на концерт, а рейс задержали. И Гуляев опоздал на свое выступление на 2 часа.  Представьте себе, зрители за это время не разошлись! Дождались его.  
Три месяца молчания 
- Вы очень тепло отзываетесь о Гуляеве. Но в актерской среде всегда
бытовало неважное отношение к коллегам.  
- Мы с Юрой дружили всей семьей! Наш театр как-то гастролировал в Ростов. С Юрой случилось несчастье: произошло кровоизлияние голосовых связок. После чего он 3 месяца вообще не разговаривал. Такое ему назначили лечение. Тогда мой муж (он баритон) подменил товарища.  
- А бывает такое, что артисты советуются друг с другом по творческим
моментам? 
- Юра был не только талантливым певцом, но и сам сочинял песни. Когда он написал "Признание в любви к Родине" он исполнил ее моему мужу. Спросил:  "Ну, как? Твое мнение, с этой песней можно выступать?". И потом она стала очень популярной.  
- После того, как Гуляев ушел из донецкого театра, вы с ним встречались? 
- Виделись в Киеве несколько раз. Как-то зимой приехали в столицу с
отчетным концертом, остановились у Юры. В их доме жили театральные звезды.  Солидное такое было здание, с очень большими угловыми балконами.  После традиционного застолья пошли кататься на велосипеде. Детском. По балкону!  Особенно интересно на велосипеде своего сына выглядел Юра. Когда сел за руль, то его острые коленки были выше головы. Все очень хохотали.  
- Сейчас вы поддерживаете отношения с семьей Гуляева? 
- Когда Лара приезжала в Донецк, мы с ней виделись. Но то был официальный визит. Поговорить о чем-то личном не получилось. Помнится, она рассказывала, что ее сын сейчас в каком-то институте преподает историю искусств. Она тогда еще немного обиделась, что в театре помнят об Анатолии Соловьяненко, но совсем не вспоминают о Юрие Гуляеве.  
СПРАВКА "КП" 
Юрий Гуляев родился 9 августа 1930 года в Тюмени. Окончил Свердловскую консерваторию. С 1954 году работал в Свердловской (ныне Екатеринбургской) опере. В 1956 году перешел в Сталинский театр оперы и балета. После выступал на сцене Киевского театра оперы и балета им.Т.Г.Шевченко. В 1975 становится солистом Большого театра в Москве. Народный артист СССР. Лауреат
Государственной премии СССР. Умер в 1986 году.   
К СЛОВУ 
Донецкие коллеги Юрия Гуляева говорят о том, что его певческая карьера развивалась стремительно. После его победы в 1959 году на Всемирном фестивале молодежи и студентов в Вене, артиста пригласили работать в Киев, а вскоре и в Москву.  
В ТЕМУ 
Современники Гуляева отмечали уникальность его голоса. До сих пор никто не может сказать однозначно, какое место он занимал в классической классификации. Когда Юрий Александрович работал в Свердловском театре, исполнял партии теноров. Уже на донецкой сцене его узнали как "лирического"  баритона. В последние годы своей жизни Гуляев мог петь басом. Репертуар его был очень разнообразен: арии в "Кармен", "Севильском цирюльнике", "Пиковой
даме", эстрадные композиции.  
Самые известные эстрадные песни Юрия Гуляева: 
* "Старые слова" 
* "Созвездие Гагарина"
* "Признание в любви" 
* "Желаю вам!"
* "Обнимаю небо"  
Мнение современника 
Корреспондент "КП" побеседовал с Народным артистом Украины Владимиром Землянским. В свое время он сменил Гуляева в донецком театре на "посту" баритона. Сейчас Владимир Землянский на пенсии. Еще работая в театре, он постоянно ходатайствовал перед дирекцией, чтоб память о Юрие Гуляеве была увековечена хотя бы табличкой. - Когда Юра работал в театре оперы и балета, я выступал в филармонии. Он часто приходил на мои концерты, и всякий раз
говорил, что у меня голос оперного певца. Хотя, на тот момент мне было еще до этого далеко. Он всегда был щедрый на комплименты и похвалу. Хоть, в актерской среде бытует мнение, что баритоны друг друга не любят. Это не правда. Я честно могу признаться, что был влюблен в Юру. Кстати, сам себя он считал не столько оперным, сколько эстрадным певцом.  
БЫЛО ДЕЛО 
Гримерка N 11 В Донецком театре оперы и балета Юрий Гуляев готовился к спектаклям в гримерке N 11. Сегодня она так же, как и в то время закреплена за баритонами. В своих кругах она считается престижной.  Когда приезжают именитые артисты, их размещают именно там. И всегда это сопровождается фразой: "Отведем вас в гости к Юрию Гуляеву".  Несколько лет назад администрация театра обещала в этом помещении установить таблицу с памятной
надписью, но до этого дело так и не дошло. "

----------


## BabaYaga

Lampada, you're right, he's stunning   ::  
And so is his voice   ::   
I found a record with folk songs sung by him, if you're interested : http://www.kamkin.com/detail.aspx?id=9807  
Kalinka - you're welcome, mate   ::  
I don't much like the "vault"-bit either...... but somehow, "в небесах" sounds more blue than " the skies" or "the heavens" (if you know what I mean, hehe)...... I think I'll stick with the skies for the time being till I can think of something better.......   ::    
BY

----------


## Lampada

> I found a record with folk songs sung by him,

 Спасибо, обязательно закажу.  Там не народные песни, а классика.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

он умер из-за астму? (астмы?) Певец с астмой, первый раз слышу! 
я слышал, что никто не знал что он умер, а он просто "исчез" (это я из положительного человека, который жил в СССР тогда...) 
Странно, что так мало написанно о нем...

----------


## Lampada

...После приезда в Москву Юрий Гуляев полгода жил в гостиницах... В перерывах между концертами и спектаклями делал записи на Всесоюзном радио. Но счастья Москва певцу, как рассказывают его друзья, не принесла. В то время в Большом театре была огромная труппа, а солистов, которые ногами открывают двери в высокие кабинеты, девать было некуда. По три года в очереди стояли, чтобы на сцену выйти. (Сейчас, правда, ситуация не лучше.) А тут еще чужак появился... Начались интриги, ролей удалось сыграть немного. Он стал больше выступать с концертами, объездил весь СССР. Именно Гуляев был первым исполнителем многих эстрадных песен...*Но стало подводить здоровье: астма, мучившая Юрия Александровича еще в Киеве, разыгралась. Все это укоротило его земной путь...*   http://partyofregions.org.ua/projects/4 ... iew_print/
________________________________________ 
...Ровно через две недели я купил литературную газету и в ней увидел сообщение: Юрий Гуляев скоропостижно скончался. ... http://www.amursk.ru/az/01/1219/l6.htm
_________________________________________  
"... И другие встречи напомнил на Гончарной улице дом с бронзовой доской. Юрий Гуляев! Дивным голосом и красотой наделила его природа. Он исполнял главные баритональные партии в Большом театре и пел советские песни, как практикует сейчас Хворостовский. Мог выступать в “Ла Скала” и Юрий Гуляев. Я не видел его на сцене — встречался у Джуны, когда она пыталась помочь его сыну. Тогда я подумал, как порой яблоко далеко-далеко падает от яблони. Ходил туда и другой баритон — Ворошило, прославившийся ролью Чичикова в “Мертвых душах”, опере, написанной для Большого и поставленной Покровским. Слушал рассказ Ворошило, как дружно народные артисты СССР выжили главного режиссера за жесткий характер. Но разве в искусстве постановщик не обязан быть диктатором, разве демократия принесла Большому театру славу? Кто для него пишет оперы? Где его оперные звезды?..
     …У Ворошило, как известно, пропал голос — пришлось заняться колбасой. *Гуляев скоропостижно умер в гараже. Его нашли мертвым в машине.* " 
Московский Комсомолец
от 24.02.2005  http://www.mk.ru/numbers/1511/article48715.htm
______________________________________________ 
.... В Самаре Юрий Гуляев был дважды. С 22 по 30 ноября 1969 года вместе с Клавдией Шульженко участвовал в театрализованном эстрадном представлении «Когда улыбаются звезды» во Дворце спорта. Как-то вечером он зашел в мой директорский кабинет и попросил разрешение на телефонный звонок в Свердловск. Я соединил его с названным абонентом. Сообразив по разговору, что на том конце провода женщина, вышел из кабинета.  
Гастроли были сравнительно длительными, потому мы успели свозить артистов на экскурсии на кондитерскую фабрику «Россия» и Куйбышевский ликероводочный завод, *где Юрию Гуляеву вручили ящик водки, готовящейся на экспорт.* *Его номер в гостинице «Волга» стал проходным: все актеры, особенно музыканты оркестра Вадима Людвиковского, заходили после концерта «отметиться». Особенно бурно было отмечено окончание гастролей,* что привело к определенным трудностям. 1 декабря мы отправляли весь коллектив в Челябинск. Я с контрольной проверкой подъехал на дворцовском «Москвиче» к гостинице «Волга». Все артисты уехали на вокзал автобусами, а на крыльце одиноко стоял Юрий Гуляев. До отхода поезда оставалось чуть более получаса. Из гостиницы выскочил главный администратор Дворца спорта Вячеслав Широков, отвечавший за отправку артистов, и сообщил, что ничего не может сделать с участвовавшей в концертах югославской певицей Зденкой Вучкович, которая до сих пор находится в своем номере.  
Мы остановили такси, расплатились заранее с водителем, и отправили Гуляева на вокзал, а сами поднялись в номер Зденки.  
Она в хорошем хмелю стояла у зеркала и закручивала кудри электрощипцами. Чемодан раскрыт, вещи разбросаны по кровати.  
- Зденка, до отхода поезда осталось двадцать минут! – с тревогой в голосе сообщил я.  
- Ничего, поезд подождет, - с милой улыбкой ответила она, явно не торопясь.  
Вячеслав Анатольевич стал быстро набивать чемодан вещами, а я надевать на нее пальто.  
Когда спустились к машине, оставалось пятнадцать минут до отхода поезда.  
- Коля, гони машину, надо успеть, ведь поезд Москва - Челябинск проходящий, - скомандовал я водителю Николаю Барову.  
- Я готов, но если нарушу правила движения, что будет? – спросил он, резко трогая с места.  
- Ничего, как-нибудь отбрешемся. Скажем, например, что соответствующие органы дали нам пятнадцать минут на выдворение из закрытого города иностранки, - взбодрил я его. Зденка блаженно улыбалась, держа в руке все еще теплые электрощипцы.  
Летели по улице Красноармейской с бешеной скоростью, обгоняя впереди идущий транспорт слева и справа, порой заезжая то на тротуар, то на трамвайные пути.  
По вокзалу бегу впереди с чемоданом. Слава за руку тащит Зденку. Выскочили на перрон, а там стоит не наш поезд – Челябинск - Москва. Обогнули его и вышли к нужному составу. Когда добежали до нужного вагона, проводница уже убрала ступени. Бросаю чемодан в тамбур, где его ловит представитель «Росконцерта» Феликс Кац. Проводница опускает ступеньки, поезд трогается, и я на ходу подсаживаю хмельную и смеющуюся югославку в тамбур, где ждут ее руки Юрия Гуляева.  ... http://old.samara.ru/paper/41/4849/86536/
______________________________________________

----------


## Lampada

Стихи М. Лермотова в исполнении Василия Качалова  http://gold.stihophone.ru/get.php?WID=4 ... 767d2a4d66  *Сон* 
В полдневный жар в долине Дагестана
С свинцом в груди лежал недвижим я;
Глубокая ещё дымилась рана;
По капле кровь точилася моя.  
Лежал один я на песке долины;
Уступы скал теснилися кругом,
И солнце о их жёлтые вершины
И жгло меня - но спал я мёртвым сном.  
И снился мне сияющий огнями
Вечерний пир, в родимой стороне.
Меж юных жён, увенчанных цветами,
Шёл разговор весёлый обо мне.  
Но в разговор весёлый не вступая,
Сидела там задумчиво одна,
И в грустный сон душа её младая
Бог знает, чем была погружена;  
И снилась ей долина Дагестана;
Знакомый труп лежал в долине той;
В его груди дымясь чернела рана,
И кровь лилась хладеющей струёй. 
_________________   http://gold.stihophone.ru/get.php?WID=4 ... 8db3d15d43  *Сосна* 
На севере диком стоит одиноко
   На голой вершине сосна,
И дремлет, качаясь, и снегом сыпучим
   Одета, как ризой, она. 
И снится ей всё, что в пустыне далёкой,
   В том крае, где солнца восход,
Одна и грустна на утёсе горючем
   Прекрасная пальма растёт.

----------


## Lampada

Читает *Валерий Баринов.* *    
РОДИНА* Люблю отчизну я, но странною любовью! 
     Не победит ее рассудок мой. 
          Ни слава, купленная кровью, 
Ни полный гордого доверия покой, 
Ни темной старины заветные преданья 
Не шевелят во мне отрадного мечтанья, 
     Но я люблю — за что, не знаю сам — 
     Ее степей холодное молчанье, 
     Ее лесов безбрежных колыханье, 
Разливы рек ее, подобные морям; 
Проселочным путем люблю скакать в телеге 
И, взором медленным пронзая ночи тень, 
Встречать по сторонам, вздыхая о ночлеге, 
Дрожащие огни печальных деревень. 
          Люблю дымок спаленной жнивы, 
          В степи ночующий обоз 
          И на холме средь желтой нивы 
          Чету белеющих берез. 
          С отрадой, многим незнакомой, 
          Я вижу полное гумно, 
          Избу, покрытую соломой, 
          С резными ставнями окно; 
          И в праздник, вечером росистым, 
          Смотреть до полночи готов 
          На пляску с топаньем и свистом 
          Под говор пьяных мужичков.  
_______________________________    
I love my land, but with a queer passion, My mind isn't able to absorb it, yet! Nor glory, purchased by the bloody actions, Nor peace, in proud confidence inlaid, Nor sacred sagas of the days of yore
Will stir my pleasant fancies any more.
But I do love - and I don't know why -
Her endless plains' indifference and silence,
Her endless forests' ever swaying wildness,
Her rivers' floods which, like the sea, are wide.
I love to gallop in a cart on roads,
And peering slowly through darkness of the nights,
And idly dreaming of the night abodes,
To meet the solemn hamlets' twinkling lights.
I love the smell of the burnt-out stubble,
The wagons, sleeping in the steppe,
And gleaming of the birches' marble,
Midst cornfields on the hillocks' steps.
And with a joy, that's little known,
I see a full and stout barn,
A cottage covered with straw,
And shutters that are fairly done.
And in the holly dewy evening,
I'm glad to watch until midnight,
The dances, filled with stamps and whistling,
To murmur of the peasants, tight.
--Mikhail Lermontov

----------

